# Plot/Script Suggestions



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

Okay...
A month-or-so ago I asked about 12-ish people if they wanted to be in an HD-3D movie using UT3 and GOW's Unreal Engine 3. Of course, with all movies, there is a plot and script. I have the basic 'skeleton' of what genre this movie will be. I have a weak plot right now and I need some suggestions of what happens next. Since I'm using Unreal tournament 3, I thought I would incorperate some elements from the game into the story as well; at the same time, I'm not using any of UT3's storyline. Here's what I have so far(Non-Original will be simply italic original will be bold italic):

_People say that there are some things you can't run or hide from. Everywhere you go in the universe, no matter where you run or hide, you will always find violence. It's something that is built in all of us creatures. Some of the races among the stars have tried to spread peace and cooperation, only to find themselves spreading the violence even more. To settle this problem, the Liandri and Izanagi Corperations created a gladiator-like competition called "Unreal Tournament".
* Recently, Liandri Corperation has been put under new management by a man known only as "Nero". Formerly a captain of his own exploration team that roamed aimlessly around the stars, searching for new life and such. Just before he was elected CEO of Liandri, he discovered a galaxy that looked identical to The Milky Way Galaxy. In fact, there was also a similar solar system to the solar system Earth is in, only this system had 7 planets instead of 9. Seeing that only one planet sustained life, he named it "Earth II". On this planet, he had stumbled apon one of the most bizzare set of creatures. They called themselves "Anthros". These Anthros were divided into three groups according to phyical characteristics: "Furries", "Featheries", and "Scalies". Nero noticed that they are a very strong and combat-worthy race, yet they never put their fighting to any true use. In fact, if they wanted to, they could overthrow the Necris Empire all by themselves.
  Fascinated by this power, he began kidnapping some at night and sending them to the Unreal Tournament to put the Anthros through the ultimate test of survival.*_

What can I add/take away? How should the anthros react to such an episode?

Give me your feedback on this basic plot.

Genre: Sci-Fi, Humor, Action, Suspence

P.S. I may or may not tell you who all is in the story. Depends on my mood. >=3


----------



## thebeast76 (Jul 10, 2008)

I don't know what you could add. I feel pretty pumped about what's gonna happen later on! The plot is engaging, there'll surely be violence, and lots of interesting action is sure to occur. I however do wonder how the humor will enter into this, besides crotch shots...

I'm also interested as to whose gonna be in it!


----------



## Project_X (Jul 10, 2008)

thebeast76 said:


> I don't know what you could add. I feel pretty pumped about what's gonna happen later on! The plot is engaging, there'll surely be violence, and lots of interesting action is sure to occur. I however do wonder how the humor will enter into this, besides crotch shots...
> 
> I'm also interested as to whose gonna be in it!



For humor, think "The Mummy Series". 
_Guy 1 "This place....Is cursed."
 Guy 2"Would you shut up?"
Guy 3 "Oh what is up with you and curses!? 'This is cursed! That is CUUUURSED!' Give it a rest already!"
-monster pops out and mauls Guy 3-_



But the people who have agreed to enter are: Chemical Hazurd, Taliesin Dragoon, Synxirazu and his mate (who's name slips my mind at this second, Me (duh! XD), Spirit Swiftpaw, Zairiza, Ranger, and I think 3 others. If I had my PMs, I could check back and see who all is on my list. XD


----------

